# 250€ aufrüsten PC



## danza (9. März 2008)

Hi leute,

Ich will meinen PC aufrüsten und habe ca. 200-250 Euro. Ich brauch nur Mainboard, Arbeitsspeicher (da mein alter nur DDR1 hat) und CPU. Bin am überlegen mir einen E6750 zuzulegen, aber der ist recht teuer (150€) und dann würde nicht mehr sehr viel für Mainboard und Speicher überbleiben, könnt ihr mir mal nen paar gute Mainboards sagen und evtl. auch Speicher?


----------



## merano (9. März 2008)

Für den E6750 braucht man schon ein schnelles Board (FSB 1333 MHz) z.B. mit Intel P35Chipsatz. Habe einige Boards getestet und verglichen und würde das Asus P5K-E empfehlen. Als Speicher kommt dann DDR2 1066 (2. Module!) zum Einsatz.  
Das alles für unter 300 EUR dürfte aber nur gebraucht zu bekommen sein ...


----------



## chmee (10. März 2008)

Wenn es bis 250Euro gehen soll, dann würde ich Folgendes kaufen:

- Ein übertaktbares Board ( zB Gigabyte DS3 oder DS5 ) etwa 100Euro
- 2GB DDR2/800-Ram - etwa 60 Euro
- Prozessor zB e2180 oder e4500 - etwa 70-100Euro
- Kühler zB Freezer7Pro - etwa 20Euro

Einen E2180 bekommst Du ohne Probleme auf 3GHz (ohne Komplikationen und Risiken), das ist meines Erachtens das beste 
Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Und ob die Lebensdauer der CPU von 50 Jahren auf 5 Jahre fällt, kann doch egal sein.

mfg chmee


----------



## danza (10. März 2008)

Danke chmee ich denke so mache ich es der e4500 hat zwar etwas weniger cache sollte aber reichen für meine zwecke


----------



## chmee (10. März 2008)

Ach ja, was für ein Netzteil arbeitet in Deinem Rechner und sicherlich muss auch noch eine PCIe Grafikkarte gekauft werden.

zB
Netzteil LC 420W - etwa 40Euro
Nvidia 8600GT - etwa 80-100Euro

Es gibt viele Benches zum Thema Cache-Größe und Mehrleistung, dennoch wird Dir der Rechner ob des kleineren Cache wie eine neue Welt vorkommen. Mach Dir nichts draus, dass Du "nur" 2MB Cache hast, das ist zu verschmerzen 

mfg chmee


----------



## danza (10. März 2008)

Hab zur Zeit AMD 3800+ der ursprünglich auf 2,4GHz getaktet ist und jetzt auf 2,8 läuft. Und ne Radeon 1950Pro mit 512mb PCI Expresse anschluss. Also die Graka kann ich weiter benutzen. Netzteil habe ich ein Enermax 370Watt, auch das sollte eigentlich reichen, hatte damals ca. 50-60Euro gekostet.


----------



## danza (10. März 2008)

Ich denke das wäre doch in Ordnung:

Intel Pentium E4500	 99,00 € 
GIGABYTE P35 DS3	 89,00 € 
PC-800 OCZ KIT 2x1GB - 2 GB	 49,90 €
Freezer7Pro	 20 €


----------



## chmee (10. März 2008)

Lies noch in anderen Foren, wie das Zusammenspiel Mainboard/Ram ist, und gleichzeitig kannst Du noch über die "möglichen" Gebrechen des Mainboards etwas erfahren. Unter Umständen findest Du noch eine andere Basis für CPU und Co.

zB
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showthread.php?t=417716

mfg chmee


----------

